# Roman Nose Appreciation



## Nikkibella (Mar 10, 2012)

I love them! A young girl in my barn had a horse named 'stitch' with the most beautiful roman nose and everyone in the barn hated it and said that it was a conformation flaw or that it was bad for the horse but I absolutely adored that horses face!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Love me a jug head!!!

Some of my babies

Emily Putnam, my standardbred who is in training to be an eventer

Yankee Dancer, a great little standie mare I groom on the track

I thought I had a pic of Nucoz Typhoon on my computer but I guess not lol

Emily and Gurly are not the huge exaggerated roman nose but hey I love them!! We have a few around here with the highly pronounced roman nose, i'll have to snap some pics.


----------



## Nikkibella (Mar 10, 2012)

Just snatched this pick of stitch off her facebook page 

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Stitch is beautiful! Such a kissable nose.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I love Roman noses! on horses, AND men!


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Friends of mine once had a mare with the most pronounced Roman Nose that I have ever seen. They named her Striesand.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Nikkibella--Such a pretty mare!


----------



## Emma2003 (Jan 9, 2014)

There is a QH gelding where I board who has a Roman nose and beady eyes. He is just a big, friendly, easygoing goofball with both people and other horses.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Here's a few of my Roman-nosed TB! He's got such a little, dinky head and neck on his big body.

























That last picture was when he discovered the goats at the new farm on Saturday . . . I call it his "track flashback" face!


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

One of the best working cowhorses I ever owned had a roman nose. We called him Mike Hammer. Today, I have an elderly rescue pony with a roman nose every bit as big.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I think they are cute ! Sure wont see that on a halter horse.  I think its a throw back to early 'horse' before man kind started breeding programs.


----------



## greenhaven (Jun 7, 2014)

I can't say I am a fan of roman noses or jug heads, but I have loved every standardbred I have ever met, and let's admit it, they are not known for their delicate features! But I love their temperaments and sweet natures so much that I am considering adopting one off track next Spring. Really, you don't ride the head, and beauty is on the inside as much as the outside. So happy to see this thread.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Emily says what ya talkin about? I am a delicate precious flower!


----------



## Asimina (Apr 21, 2013)

Boons got the roman nose, but one of the girls has a wayy more pronounced one


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Mr. Bighead Z


----------



## aussiemum (Apr 11, 2013)

One of the beautiful standies I know


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

At one time there was a belief that horses with a roman nose were ill-tempered and were often depicted that way.


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

I've always had a soft spot for roman noses! It's always been a dream of mine to adopt a stocky mustang with a proper roman nose and spanish breeding style mane! For right now I just have to stick to big heads that aren't actually roman nosed... 

My first horse had a pretty big head being part belgian. 










One of my current horses has a fairly big head, I love it!


----------



## xXcre8tiveXx (Jun 1, 2013)

I always thought my TWH and old QH mares had pretty decent roman noses...


----------



## Emma2003 (Jan 9, 2014)

Asimina said:


> Boons got the roman nose, but one of the girls has a wayy more pronounced one


Those are some adorable faces


----------



## Violetmoon (Dec 6, 2014)

karliejaye said:


> I can't possibly be the only one who loves horses with Roman noses, can I?! I swoon over horses with the convex profile. My first horse was a TB with a bit of a roman nose, loved him to death.
> I have always loved them.I always called them bow heads. I've always owned bull terriers as well. IMO horses with roman noses are the prettiest!!
> So here is a random thread, paying homage to the beautiful, strong-profiled equines. Feel free to add photos of your roman nosed steeds or ones you have come across, or discuss breeds that tend towards the trait.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Violetmoon (Dec 6, 2014)

Horses with Roman noses were always my fav. I've always thought they had the prettiest faces of all. I've always owned bull terries as well. Wish my haflinger had a bow head!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoftyCastle (Jan 12, 2014)

My boy Kid has a roman nose, i've always loved it ^^


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

How kissable is this face?


----------

